# I'M DISTRACTED AND I HAVE WINE.



## e.rose (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi.

I had a shoot today.

And 50,000 images to edit from today and shoots prior...

...And I'm restless.

And I haz wine.

WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING TONIGHT?!


----------



## snerd (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## e.rose (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't get that last one.

Also, I've only had ONE GLASS... sheesh!  

::gets up to get another::


----------



## snerd (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't get it either. But what does that matter?!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 19, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I don't get that last one.
> 
> Also, I've only had ONE GLASS... sheesh!
> 
> ::gets up to get another::


Yep... one glass!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 19, 2014)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get that last one.
> ...


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 19, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I don't get that last one.
> 
> Also, I've only had ONE GLASS... sheesh!
> 
> ::gets up to get another::



Isn't "Malbec" a type of red wine? So... It's like a play on words... 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## e.rose (Oct 19, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get that last one.
> ...



I only drink white.


----------



## snerd (Oct 19, 2014)

The only thing I know about wine is a name from my high school days............... Boones Farm.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 19, 2014)

snerd said:


> The only thing I know about wine is a name from my high school days............... Boones Farm.



That was a bad experience one of my first few times drinking in college.

The whole stall was red.

And chunky.

Never again.


----------



## snerd (Oct 19, 2014)

My first ex-wife was addicted to cherry vodka. I should have seen the signs lol!!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2014)

Be careful--you've just described an ancient, Old World recipe for starting a family....


----------



## e.rose (Oct 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Be careful--you've just described an ancient, Old World recipe for starting a family....



I think my husband has to be home for that to happen...


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 20, 2014)

Ugh, I can't stand wine.

Or beer for the matter.

I prefer apple pie moonshine in mason jars.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 20, 2014)

I used ot only drink white wine--then I went to Napa--now I never drink white.

The $225 bottle of Heitz Cellar's Martha's Vineyard Cab Sab 2008 ruined me.


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2014)

I find wine to be gross. Granted I've never had a "good" wine before. Plus it gives me terrible hangovers.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 20, 2014)

I had my first hangover ever last weekend.  First time I didnt have to drive.


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I only drink white.



Oh, Dear!  There are more reds than whites.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 20, 2014)

Braineack said:


> The $225 bottle of Heitz Cellar's Martha's Vineyard Cab Sab 2008 ruined me.


 
$225 for a singular bottle of wine?  Do you have any idea how much Night Train you can buy with $225???

Hell, I'd be set for a week!


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> I find wine to be gross. Granted I've never had a "good" wine before. Plus it gives me terrible hangovers.



I feel sad for you.



tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I've only had ONE GLASS... sheesh!
> ...



For only $9.99, you can get this glass:  Buy XL Wine Glass from  Bed Bath & Beyond
"This fun, extra large wine glass holds an entire bottle of wine *for those not interested in multiple pours*."

I was impressed they found a rather tactful way of saying "for lazy a$$ bastards who can't even be bothered to pour more than one glass. Warning: does NOT fit entire jug of Carlo Rossi Paisano."


----------



## Braineack (Oct 20, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > The $225 bottle of Heitz Cellar's Martha's Vineyard Cab Sab 2008 ruined me.
> ...



The $80 bottle of the 2008 Trailside Vineyard was almost as good...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 20, 2014)

Braineack said:


> The $80 bottle of the 2008 Trailside Vineyard was almost as good...


 
And that's still 16 bottles of Night Train.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 20, 2014)

limr said:


> Warning: does NOT fit entire jug of Carlo Rossi Paisano."


 
To be fair, the Carlo Rossi has a handle...  no glass needed!


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Warning: does NOT fit entire jug of Carlo Rossi Paisano."
> ...



This is a good point. Who needs stinkin' glasses?


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2014)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I find wine to be gross. Granted I've never had a "good" wine before. Plus it gives me terrible hangovers.
> ...




Don't. Wine is so last year. It's all about microbrews now! All the snobbery associated with wine has made its way into the beer world.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 20, 2014)

If you want to do cheap wine, do yellow tail.  Seriously, you can't beat the taste:cost ratio.

One 750mL bottle is $10-12 and it's really not half bad.  We always have one in the fridge/counter.


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm more into the "store brand".  It used to be 2 bucks, now it's 5.  They make about 8 or 10 reds and I think 4 or so whites.  I found one red and one white that are not half bad.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 20, 2014)

Many wine mongers out here post the ratings on the wine displays. (World Market, Costco, et al). You can purchase 90+ rated wines all day long easily under $20 and if you're careful ... and who isn't when it come to the nectar of the Gods ... you can walk away with a cartful for around $10 a bottle.







Wine snobbery is for small-minded people who don't have lives.

Gary


----------



## Braineack (Oct 20, 2014)

How do you describe beer snobbery?  I'd suggest it's worse.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 20, 2014)

Braineack said:


> How do you describe beer snobbery?  I'd suggest it's worse.


Beer snobbery is a contradictory term ... like jumbo shrimp or military intelligence ...  (joking)


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 20, 2014)

I like beer.  I like craft beer to be specific.  The extent of my snobbery is as follows.  If I like it it goes in my mouth-hole.  If I don't it fertilizes the grass. I'm lucky to live in a locale where there are almost as many breweries as there are registered voters, so thre is no shortage of liquid awesome to pour in my face.

[/snobbery]


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 20, 2014)

Like Strada, I also like beer. But a refined palate is different than snobbery. I like what I like. My preference for beers and wines has moved to brews and vintages of more selective tastes. Which means more micro-brews (ala Hangar 24 one of my favs) and small production vintages (say ... Marimar ... find that in your local store or restaurant). For me beer is a refreshment, wine is like another course or a snack. (Sangria is somewhere in-between.)

I often travel the state testing new vintners and bringing home new treasures from my hunts.


----------



## snerd (Oct 20, 2014)

Beer here in Oklahoma being only 3.2% alcoholic content, I don't know that I can say I really drink at all.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 20, 2014)

snerd said:


> Beer here in Oklahoma being only 3.2% alcoholic content, I don't know that I can say I really drink at all.


 
The tap water here is 3.2%.  I feel bad for you.


----------



## snerd (Oct 20, 2014)

I can go to the liquor store and get 6 point brewsky, but I don't bother. The regular goes great with pizza and wings, and my liver doesn't need the higher alcohol content. So, it's all good


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2014)

Braineack said:


> How do you describe beer snobbery?  I'd suggest it's worse.



Just like wine but with more hipsters.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 20, 2014)

so beards?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > How do you describe beer snobbery?  I'd suggest it's worse.
> ...


 
Damn Hipsters... they ruin everything.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> Don't. Wine is so last year. It's all about microbrews now! All the snobbery associated with wine has made its way into the beer world.



I shoot film and dress like an English teacher. "Last year" doesn't bother me 

But I like good beer, too. But I don't have a beard, so I'm not a hipster.


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2014)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Don't. Wine is so last year. It's all about microbrews now! All the snobbery associated with wine has made its way into the beer world.
> ...



Well you are employed and don't get money from parents so you aren't a hipster.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, this is true, too.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Oh man ... if that's the definition of a hipster ... I soooo want to be one. (Do I get to live at home?)


----------



## e.rose (Oct 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I only drink white.
> ...



I only. drink. white.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I only. drink. white.



I'm sad for you.


----------



## runnah (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the pink ones


----------



## Wizard1500 (Oct 20, 2014)

I never cared for beer.....I liked  one red, and one white.......I loved Vodka......in 1984, a dear man that I admired, told me I had a problem......haven't taken a drink since.......though, I do miss the Vodka.....


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 20, 2014)

I used to prefer white wines...then I became a "connoisseur", and realized "Bali Hai" was even tastier than apple wine.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 20, 2014)

This is what all the fashionable Moms are sporting these days.  Travel Spotting: Wine Purse | The Luxury Spot


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 20, 2014)

Just me and my galpals drinking some tinis. Typical Monday night.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 20, 2014)

TYPICAL MONDAY NIGHT INDEED.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 20, 2014)

(Stemless glass. For the uber classy.)


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay... I gotta ask.  WHY are you wearing ear-buds in your home?  I had visions of you playing German death metal at 12!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 20, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Okay... I gotta ask.  WHY are you wearing ear-buds in your home?  I had visions of you playing German death metal at 12!



I stay more focused that way.

I dunno why.

I can't explain it. It's really weird.

Blocking outside noise and hearing only music helps me to stay on point.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2014)

e.rose said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Okay... I gotta ask.  WHY are you wearing ear-buds in your home?  I had visions of you playing German death metal at 12!
> ...



I'm the same way. I'm really sensitive to sound, so it can be really distracting and annoying to hear random noises that are unpredictable or uncontrollable. The music serves as a more pleasant version of white noise that I can actually sort of tune out or tune back into when I need a quick little mental break. It really helps me concentrate.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 20, 2014)

What?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2014)

Fair enough.  Disappointing, but reasonable...


----------



## e.rose (Oct 20, 2014)

limr said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Yes. That. 



tirediron said:


> Fair enough.  Disappointing, but reasonable...



Why is that disappointing?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Why is that disappointing?


Just ruins the vision I had, that's all!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 20, 2014)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Why is that disappointing?
> ...



What was the vision?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2014)

I dunno, but the ear-buds don't fit!


----------

